# DVC in november,2014



## 1965 (May 4, 2014)

I have a search with RCI Points  for a two bedroom and two bedroom at any of the DVC Resorts in Orlando,Fl for November,2014.  
Does anyone know if any DVC resorts have been released thru RCI Points for November,2014 yet?


----------



## poorguy (May 4, 2014)

I matched 2Br AKV for week of Nov 16 about 10 days ago.  Also had matches for SSR and OKW that I threw back.   I placed my OGS around Aug 2013.


----------



## 1965 (May 4, 2014)

Poorguy:
Please confirm  RCI Points or RCI Weeks?

I am very dissaponted. I have had a ongoing  search for a (2) bedroom at any of the DVC Resorts in november,2014. I started the ongoing search in Jan,2014 with
 (60) RCI weeks (PTS)


----------



## 1965 (May 4, 2014)

I currently have a (2) bedroom and (2) bathroom reservation with RCI weeks
at the Disney Beach club villas June 1,2014 to June 8,2014.

Do you think this existing  Disney Vacation club reservation at Beach club
could have a negative effect on my current new ongoing search for any (2) bedrooms at  any of the DVC resorts in orlando, Florida for November,2014
using RCI Weeks (TPU Points)


----------



## poorguy (May 4, 2014)

1965 said:


> Poorguy:
> Please confirm  RCI Points or RCI Weeks?
> 
> I am very dissaponted. I have had a ongoing  search for a (2) bedroom at any of the DVC Resorts in november,2014. I started the ongoing search in Jan,2014 with
> (60) RCI weeks (PTS)



It was from points.  From following the sightings forum it looks like most, if not all, of the matches that came through for November were on the points side.

I don't pay much attention to TPUs since I have HGVC.  I assume the 60 PTS you mention are TPUs.  I think the 2  BR matches were all more then 60 TPUs.  That may be why.


----------



## chrisdu (May 4, 2014)

poorguy said:


> I think the 2  BR matches were all more then 60 TPUs.  That may be why.



Really? I thought the maximum TPU for any unit in RCI is 60.


----------



## poorguy (May 4, 2014)

chrisdu said:


> Really? I thought the maximum TPU for any unit in RCI is 60.



I am likely wrong.  I never really payed that close attention since it doesn't effect me.  I could have sworn I saw reference to over 60 but I just scanned the threads again and don't see it now.  Most of the TPU referenced was for 1 BR.  I didn't see any referenced for 2 BR.   My bad.


----------



## Rob562 (May 4, 2014)

I just got a match last week for my RCI Weeks OGS.  
2-bedroom at SSR on Oct 31 for 40 TPU. The OGS was started in mid-January 2014.

There was a brief bump in TPU's for early October (week before and week of Columbus Day) that made a 1-bedroom 43 TPU, but for dates after that it seems to have settled back down to 36 for a 1-bedroom and 40 for a 2-bedroom.

-Rob


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2014)

All matches are weeks inventory.  Points inventory doesn't match to ongoing searches.  You gotta grab it when you see it.


----------



## jmpellet (May 4, 2014)

I matched last week on the weeks side SSR 2 bed 11/2 check-in for 40 TPU. I had 63 available for the search. My search was started last June 23.  I would have loved to be closer to Epcot but I really needed the 2 bed so I included SSR and OKW.  Afterward, I was pleased to learn that SSR is one of the Wine and Dine Half Marathon resorts so it worked out ok.


----------



## jmpellet (May 4, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> I just got a match last week for my RCI Weeks OGS.
> 2-bedroom at SSR on Oct 31 for 40 TPU. The OGS was started in mid-January 2014.
> 
> There was a brief bump in TPU's for early October (week before and week of Columbus Day) that made a 1-bedroom 43 TPU, but for dates after that it seems to have settled back down to 36 for a 1-bedroom and 40 for a 2-bedroom.
> ...



Glad you got your search!!


----------

